# Name that hedgie!



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay I am having some issues naming my little boy. We started out with Wakka, per a video game that my hubby loves. But it just doesn't fit and I don't really like it. Then we said okay let's call him Felix....but Im not loving that either.  HELP! Throw me some suggestions! I have had him for almost a week! Im a horrible hedgie mommy!


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

If I had a boy I would name him Mr. Darcy!


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

PricklePrincess said:


> If I had a boy I would name him Mr. Darcy!


 That was the name our miniture daucshund came home with from the pound! We of course changed it to Booger! LOL We can't have memories of being in the pound around LOL


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

The only help I am getting from home is Prick Jagger and Jiggleypoke...if you can call that help


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I personally love food names for hedgehogs. I was soooo close to naming mine Cannoli! Or Tiramisu. Or Stickers, I love that name for a hedgehog!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Norman
Oliver
Jack
Pete
Sawyer
Neville


That's the best I have for now! A few of those were on my short list..


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

You aren't a horrible HedgieMommy! I refused to even try to name mine until they are at least 3.5 weeks old and then I had to do a facebook rally to name my little girl. The boys though, somehow their names just came to us. 
I've been trying to think of solid names for "runt of the litter" little boys that happen to be spiky and unfortunately I haven't come up with any good ones yet. 
I really like Sawyer, from hlsiefken, and in that vein maybe Finn would also be good. Trouble little boys, those ones, and no one thought they would amount to much, but they totally did.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Axel
Acheron
Booker
Cloud
Edison
Edge
Renko
Sergeant
Sora
Vincent
Zeke

I also love the name Felix, and one day when the hubby and I were discussing our favorite names for future kids, I happened to mention it. However it was SHOT DOWN because all he can think of is "the wonderful wonderful cat." -_- I like the name Wakka! But that's probably because I also love Final Fantasy X, haha!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

XD Haha Wakka. How about Auron, Tidus, Jecht, or maybe even Braska? XD Kimahri could work too. Ooooh or Vidina! It's Al Bhed for "future".  Though I don't know if your husband likes X-2 or X. XD

Anyway, don't use Felix, it's a very common cat name, especially in France, and I think your hedgie should get a more unique-ish name. :3 

If I were to get a boy hedgie, I'd name him Balthier, my favorite character from Final Fantasy 12 (like Aether's Basch!  I think you can figure that I'm an avid Final Fantasy fan. All this talk of it is making me want to dust off the PS2 to play it again. XD)

Otherwise, I recommend Greek Mythological names. Unique yet easy to pronounce. :3


(Also, Aether, I love your suggestions!  Especially Booker. XD)


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Altearithe - Yes! Use ALL the Final Fantasy names~! xD I love FF so much we decided to name our first daughter Terra (after FFXI which is an oldie but a goodie) and our first son Tidus (pronounced like Titus from the Bible though) which is the only reason why I didn't suggest Tidus.  We're no where close to having kids but it's good to figure these things out, hehe.

I second the Greek names! Apollo or Ares or even Jason are good ones!

I got the name Booker from Booker Dewitt of Bioshock Infinite. In fact, more than half of those names I mentioned are characters from video games I've played, lol! I can't hide the nerd inside...or outside. ^_^


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Winston


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Aether said:


> Altearithe - Yes! Use ALL the Final Fantasy names~! xD I love FF so much we decided to name our first daughter Terra (after FFXI which is an oldie but a goodie) and our first son Tidus (pronounced like Titus from the Bible though) which is the only reason why I didn't suggest Tidus.  We're no where close to having kids but it's good to figure these things out, hehe.
> 
> I second the Greek names! Apollo or Ares or even Jason are good ones!
> 
> I got the name Booker from Booker Dewitt of Bioshock Infinite. In fact, more than half of those names I mentioned are characters from video games I've played, lol! I can't hide the nerd inside...or outside. ^_^


Agreed, ALL the FF names! 8D 
Oh my gosh best names ever. ;w; I never thought about using FF names for future kids of mine, but my fiance and I agreed that if we could we'd include some Star Wars. :lol: 
I seriously need to finish going through FFIII-IX though. I already love the songs from all the games thanks to Distant Worlds, so it's just taking time now. XD (I especially love Terra's Theme. I'm learning to play it on the ocarina! )
Btw...is it Tie-dus or really Tee-dus? @[email protected] I've always pronounced it Tie-dus but Wakka in KH said Tee-dus but I don't know....>___< (Also not Christian so no clue how to pronounce Titus. :lol: Downside of being Buddhist haha!)

Oooh I think Apollo would be awesome for him.  I was thinking of Helios or something Titan-god-y that might fit with Popple's hedgie.

*squees and flails* I thought so!!!! Such an awesome game but I'm not through it yet. ;w; I gotta finish! 
No use hiding the nerd! Own it! ;3 
Also, I think Axel or Sora would fit too now I think about it. o.o Popple could also go with Terra or Ventus to branch further into KH. 
Though I think we're getting a bit out of hand now. :lol:

(Also reviewing this, I realize I have an emote problem when I get excited....)


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hehe me too! It's: ^_^  xD *_* 8D all over the place with me!

No worries! =] The Biblical version is pronounced Tie-dus (it means honor) so we would pronounce it Tie-dus...which is the only RIGHT way to say it, haha! Tee-dus just sounds...wrong.  But I guess the Japanese version of it would be Tee-dus since all of their vowels are long.

Ah Star Wars...I don't think I should get started on how much I love them! The original 3 though...not so much the others. 

YES. FINISH. THE. GAME. It's so good!! *overcome with feels* I just love the entire Bioshock series.

lol, yes, people are probably reading these posts like...."Um, not really related to hedgehogs!" =P Oh well! You're awesome Altearithe, and I just have to end it with that. xD

OP, I think we've generated quite a lot of good names! Let us know what you decide, even if it's not one any of us suggested! =]


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

LOL We love FF, My favorite is X, but the hubby likes IIIX, and all the ones with Lightening in them!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Aether said:


> Hehe me too! It's: ^_^  xD *_* 8D all over the place with me!
> 
> No worries! =] The Biblical version is pronounced Tie-dus (it means honor) so we would pronounce it Tie-dus...which is the only RIGHT way to say it, haha! Tee-dus just sounds...wrong.  But I guess the Japanese version of it would be Tee-dus since all of their vowels are long.
> 
> ...


No harm in FF names being all over~ 8D

Oohhhhh I see!  And I agree, it IS the right way to say it. ;3 But yeah, the Japanese way would be Tee-dus.  Though in my curiosity I decided to look up and see what his Japanese name is and it's Teida. O_____O Literally　ティーダ.

Yes only the original three, we shall not speak of the other abominations. O^O

;w; Ok~ I will when I can. It's getting good so far.

Hehe, yeah. @[email protected] But at least we got of a lot of good names.  I should take note of a few too when I need more names for pets. XD



Popple321 said:


> LOL We love FF, My favorite is X, but the hubby likes IIIX, and all the ones with Lightening in them!


XD That's awesome~ I haven't played the newer ones yet, so I don't know much about Lightning, but that'd be a cool name for a hedgie!


----------

